# Nominate words/terms that should be banned:



## SamanthaNY (May 17, 2006)

I suggest that the word "hapless" be forever banned from Dimensions. I'd go as far as to say it should be erased from the world as a whole, but... one step at a time.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 17, 2006)

I'm curious, why that word? I don't mind it, and wonder why you picked it, and why specifically here at Dim? Overuse? I haven't noticed, so now I'm all curious.


----------



## Littleghost (May 17, 2006)

Commie. If you're going to ad-hoc insult someone, at least use the proper term. Well, I suppose all racial slurs are already banned, as are derrogatory genitalia terms? ...dammit, this is harder than I thought. Illegal sexual practices? ...uh, er... spasmodic?:doh: 

$%*#@!!
--Littleghost


----------



## jamie (May 17, 2006)

If I hear the word "coach" at work one more time, I may hurl..really...right there in the hallway. Blech!


----------



## grey1969 (May 17, 2006)

An obvious one is the term 'you people'


----------



## Littleghost (May 17, 2006)

Where on earth do you work? A highschool lockerroom?

Defense! or maybe offense. It depends.
--Littleghost


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 17, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> An obvious one is the term 'you people'



LMAO...good one!

I don't know about banning it from Dimensions...but maybe just from my typing style. I can't seem to stop with the "..." I've used it twice in this very short message. It drives me nuts but...I can't stop! ... :doh:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 17, 2006)

ban "bonkers" and "zany." it almost came to blows with my drama teacher in high school over the vulgar use of those 2 plagues on the english language.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 17, 2006)

Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm Not A Dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grey1969 (May 17, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> LMAO...good one!
> 
> I don't know about banning it from Dimensions...but maybe just from my typing style. I can't seem to stop with the "..." I've used it twice in this very short message. It drives me nuts but...I can't stop! ... :doh:




No it is actually an effective way of demarcating pauses in your train of thought. But as with anything, you can possibly have too much of a good thing.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 17, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> No it is actually an effective way of demarcating pauses in your train of thought. But as with anything, you can possibly have too much of a good thing.



Thanks...Grey...


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 17, 2006)

How about banning the word "ban" ?


----------



## Chimpi (May 17, 2006)

While we're at it, lets get rid of:
Fuck
Shit
Bitch
Ass
Damn
Cunt
******

You know? 
I'm not for banning of "objectional" words, because as I see it, adults would know how to use them, if at all. *shrugs*
I'm not even sure what hapless means.

Dictionary.com:
*hap·less*
_adj._ 
Luckless; unfortunate. See Synonyms at unfortunate.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

Paradym. How about Paranickle instead?


----------



## jamie (May 18, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Where on earth do you work? A highschool lockerroom?
> 
> Defense! or maybe offense. It depends.
> --Littleghost



A place where they hired this guy to go around and tell us all how to work together and be better people and uses phrases like, "I would like to get some good coaching time in with you so we can dialogue."


----------



## NYEmtEsq (May 18, 2006)

Complete list of words that should be banned:



































---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FatAndProud (May 18, 2006)

I nominate Penis.


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2006)

Only word I don't like I haven't seen here at all: c*nt.


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

"'Everyone' hates me..."

Now who exactly is everyone?


----------



## FitChick (May 18, 2006)

Colored.

Jewess.


Not just from here but from everywhere. They make me mega-cringe!


----------



## GWARrior (May 18, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I nominate Penis.




But i loves teh Penis!!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 18, 2006)

Here at Dimensions? I'd never want to ban any words or phrases, but a couple I've noticed being overused of late:

What is said: _"You must spread it around before giving reputation to (your name here) again."_
What is meant: "I can't think of another way to compliment you."

What is said: "I won't be responding anymore to this thread / This discussion isn't worth my time."
What is meant: "I'll jolly well accuse you, question you, or call you a name, then run away, 'cause I can't defend my accusation."

Bleh.

(And I'm with you on the "hapless," Samantha.)


----------



## HailToTheKing (May 18, 2006)

FitChick said:


> Colored.
> 
> Jewess.
> 
> ...



It's "coloured" I think you'll find.  ... so what happens if draw a coloured circle using MS Paint??!


----------



## moonvine (May 18, 2006)

I would like to see "obese" and "overweight" banned.


----------



## JMNYC (May 18, 2006)

One word, if it were erased from existence here or anywhere except when referring to an earthquake or the birth of a baby, would make me very happy, is:

Awesome

When I hear someone use that word more than once in a few minutes, my mouth twists into a little "I've just sucked a lemon" expression. If they use it once again, I twitch. More, I combust, and nothing is left but tiny shards of glass.

I took an hour ride with a journalist a couple of weeks ago. I hadn't met the guy before. He said "awesome"---and believe me, I counted---12 times.

I hadn't seen his work, but I thought to myself, "There is no way this man's writing is anything but a series of cliches."

I was wrong.

I looked up his work and he's damn good---insightful, funny, well-put together, informed, interesting.

Why, then, the repeated use of a word that everybody sprinkles into their conversation like too much salt on a bag of popcorn?

I tell myself---words go in and out of vogue.

Once upon a time, "Sore" meant "Angry", for instance.

"Sinker" meant a doughnut.

My wife has never heard of calling marijuana "grass". 

I still say "Queer" meaning "odd".

Perhaps "awesome" is headed for eventual demise...I hope so...

There you have today's neurosis. 

View attachment awesome.gif


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 18, 2006)

I've always hated

"the fact of the matter is"

it's useless and Cheney says it like 10 times a minute


----------



## Zandoz (May 18, 2006)

I'll make a blanket mass addition to this list....any buzz-word, heard more than 3 times a week, coming from the mouth of a politician, over low level management person, or media mouth piece.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 18, 2006)

Since you brought up politics, I'm just gonna go ahead and include "ad hominem" to the list.


----------



## Jes (May 18, 2006)

"slacks"

*gives me willies*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I've always hated
> 
> "the fact of the matter is"
> 
> it's useless and Cheney says it like 10 times a minute


Crap! I have a medium-good comeback for this, but it would lead to having the thread moved to Hyde Park. D'oh!

Addendum to word list: D'oh!


----------



## Jane (May 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Crap! I have a medium-good comeback for this, but it would lead to having the thread moved to Hyde Park. D'oh!
> 
> Addendum to word list: D'oh!


BB, I never thought you'd try to un-D'oh! me...still dealing with the trauma.


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Since you brought up politics, I'm just gonna go ahead and include "ad hominem" to the list.



I say that people should stop using the term when people stop using _ad hominems_.


----------



## Jane (May 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I say that people should stop using the term when people stop using _ad hominems_.


Which is the reason I always refer to them as ad harmonicas.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 18, 2006)

"Action alley." I get to hear it every day at work. I just think it sounds too dirty to be the place you put Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## MissToodles (May 18, 2006)

"you know what I'm sayin' " no, actually I don't


----------



## crazygrad (May 18, 2006)

The expression "back in the day" annoys me. My students feel like they must use. I teach history. The whole stinking class is "back in the day."


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 18, 2006)

jamie said:


> A place where they hired this guy to go around and tell us all how to work together and be better people and uses phrases like, "I would like to get some good coaching time in with you so we can dialogue."




Ok I want to puke just reading this, I so dislike those types. 

*comfort*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 18, 2006)

I hear the word "Basically......" whenever a student is making an excuse.

Basically what the heck?


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 18, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I nominate Penis.


 
What's a penis?


----------



## LeedsFeeder (May 18, 2006)

"Change management course"

Just call it a precursor to redundancy and everybody will know where they stand.

"I used to be fat and now look at me"

Yes dear, I am looking at you hoping I see a "before" picture one day


----------



## formerking (May 18, 2006)

I have heard the words _leverage_ and _proactive_ too often. Some day - and the day may never come - hearing one of them could trigger my metamorphosis into the Incredible Hulk.



jamie said:


> If I hear the word "coach" at work one more time, I may hurl..really...right there in the hallway. Blech!


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 18, 2006)

Oooh, so many words, so little time.

The fist word I'd definitely want to ban is "hapless". Closely seconded by "you people". So rude. Nothing good ever comes after "you people".

Probably the one that rubs me the wrong the most, though, (and believe me, baby, I love to be rubbed) is fattie. I know it's not meant as an insult, but it just makes my skin crawl. I've gotten over the word "fat" and used it as a descriptor for myself for years, but "fattie" just feels sooo insulting.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> What's a penis?



A scary lil monster!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 18, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> While we're at it, lets get rid of:
> Fuck
> 
> <snip>



DUDE! (sorry, Sandie.) Oh no... this word STAYS. It's an excellent word. It's an _awesome_ word (sorry, JMNYC). 

Fuck is _good_.


----------



## RyanFA (May 19, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> An obvious one is the term 'you people'



haha reminds me of an episode off of Dave Chappelle where they do a skit of the real world and the white guy goes "what is wrong with you people?" if you've seen it, it's hilarious.


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> What is said: "I won't be responding anymore to this thread / This discussion isn't worth my time."
> What is meant: "I'll jolly well accuse you, question you, or call you a name, then run away, 'cause I can't defend my accusation."
> 
> Bleh.






Guilty.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> DUDE! (sorry, Sandie.) Oh no... this word STAYS. It's an excellent word. It's an _awesome_ word (sorry, JMNYC).
> 
> Fuck is _good_.


WE must keep _fuck_. Without it, my family would be a bunch of mutes.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 19, 2006)

We should ban the term "think outside the box." Anyone who uses that phrase should indeed be locked in a box. I can't believe that people have become so incapable of being original and creative that they had to come to come up with some dumb catch phrase to remind them :doh:


----------



## gangstadawg (May 19, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> While we're at it, lets get rid of:
> Fuck
> Shit
> Bitch
> ...


ban the N word. it pisses me off. i trying to decide should i add L337 sp34<K (leet speak) as one of my nominated things to ban here.


----------



## Shosh (May 19, 2006)

It is not so much individual words that bother me, but it is posts about utter crap or nothing really to speak of that annoy me. Yes I know I don't have to read them, but why clog up the board with this kind of stuff? Oh dear the new girl has spoken out of turn! Susannah


----------



## Santaclear (May 19, 2006)

Susannah said:


> It is not so much individual words that bother me, but it is posts about utter crap or nothing really to speak of that annoy me. Yes I know I don't have to read them, but why clog up the board with this kind of stuff? Oh dear the new girl has spoken out of turn! Susannah



Well said, Susannah, and welcome to the forums!  

Utter crap is to avoided. However, there are many levels of crap and one person's "utter crap" might be another person's drivel. Here are just a few of the different types of posts one might find here:

1. Crap (just ordinary crap)
2. Time-wasting, but well-intentioned
3. In-jokes
4. Utter crap
5. Complete crap, absolutely mindless garbage

Obviously #5 is the one type of post everyone should avoid. The other types become gradually more acceptable until we get into the minus numbers. :bow:


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2006)

"Divisive."

It's rampant usage in the Hyde Park Forum is tearing us apart.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> What is said: "I won't be responding anymore to this thread / This discussion isn't worth my time."
> What is meant: "I'll jolly well accuse you, question you, or call you a name, then run away, 'cause I can't defend my accusation."
> 
> Bleh.


Okay, now I've gone and done it. I've offended the BoBabe. I said this almost verbatim in another thread to...someone else...(his name starts with the first letter in Victory and ends with the last letter in puce and has an inc somewhere in the middle), and now I shall forever live in shame. BB...what can I do to make it up to you?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

I vote we all give Randy (of AI fame) new vocabulary lessons. His *Yo YoDawg* and the other phrases he uses repeatedly have gotten VERY old.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> Guilty.





JoyJoy said:


> Okay, now I've gone and done it. I've offended the BoBabe. I said this almost verbatim in another thread to...someone else...(his name starts with the first letter in Victory and ends with the last letter in puce and has an inc somewhere in the middle), and now I shall forever live in shame. BB...what can I do to make it up to you?


I double-dog pinky swear I've seen neither you nor Ripley do it, Joy. And I imagine it's sometimes the only way to conclude a disagreement. But I've had it said to me several times lately, and it burns my butt every time.

If you still wanna make it up to me, though, I like cream puffs.


----------



## mossystate (May 20, 2006)

The very first 'words' that came to mind?

tard(shows the true stupidty of the person using it..and all its hybrids)

'sup'(unless we are talking about dining... )

Yeah, dude is pretty awful....unless it is me calling a niece or nephew..lil dude( I allow that..heh..I need to stop using..heh)

I know many other words will come to mind.


----------



## grey1969 (May 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> The very first 'words' that came to mind?
> 
> tard(shows the true stupidty of the person using it..and all its hybrids)
> 
> ...



I was not impressed with the recent use of the word 'fucktard' in reference to someone on another thread here recently.

I find the excessive use of the word 'dude' a bit annoying, but I don't see that it is awful (unless may if used in referring to a woman)


----------



## Santaclear (May 21, 2006)

"Babypants" and "dootyhead" were the worst words I ever heard on the playground in Queens, NY. Forty-six years have passed and now I'm campaigning to have them banned here. 

Grey, I respectfully disagree. I'm always impressed with "fucktard".


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2006)

I ban myself from using the term *ad nauseum*.


----------



## Mini (May 21, 2006)

My vote's for "tolerance." No good ever comes from that one.


----------



## missaf (May 21, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Grey, I respectfully disagree. I'm always impressed with "fucktard".



Fucktard is my favorite swear word, hands down


----------



## RedVelvet (May 21, 2006)

missaf said:


> Fucktard is my favorite swear word, hands down




I SO agree...fucktard is great because it is both unbelieveably crass and hugely funny....in a completely "yes, I am going to burn in hell for laughing" kind of way.

In all honestly... I hate "BBW"...I know its a shortcut.....I know its useful, I know it makes things simple... it still irritates me. Just does.

Obese...feh....ugly.

Any corporate speak of any kind.

And for some reason...

"Gal"

Gal bugs me...it sounds like a word used by someone afraid to say "girl" and even more afraid to say "woman"...its somehow diminutive and old fashioned sounding without being at all charming. I use the word man/Men to separate them from "guys"....Men is a compliment, and sexy, whereas "guy" suggests a perpetual adolecent ....so maybe it bothers me because I ...

I.......

ok, I am obviously thinking way too much about this.


heh


----------



## Cinda (May 21, 2006)

Madam. I detest the word. It either makes me feel old as hell or like a cathouse owner. Grrr.

My 2nd word is : LOL and I write it every other sentence--it's a horrible, horrible habit. Somebody stop me....help! :doh:


----------



## FAinPA (May 21, 2006)

Firstly, "buzz word" as a phrase should be banned.

And so should these gems of the current corporate lexicon:

traction
"moving forward"
synergy, synergistic, synergies

_and the "ate" family of popular business jargon:_
incubate, integrate and activate

You're all banned!


----------



## fatlane (May 21, 2006)

Please ban the word "the" on next April 1st, just to mess with people.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 21, 2006)

FAinPA said:


> Firstly, "buzz word" as a phrase should be banned.
> 
> And so should these gems of the current corporate lexicon:
> 
> ...


 
but...but...but... then my boss would not be able to communicate, no emails, no memos....no long talks about gaining traction with the synergy....

now I see the plan...


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2006)

Cinda said:


> Madam. I detest the word. It either makes me feel old as hell or like a cathouse owner. Grrr.
> 
> My 2nd word is : LOL and I write it every other sentence--it's a horrible, horrible habit. Somebody stop me....help! :doh:





I'm very guilty of the "lol" too Cinda. In my more manic moments I've even been known to both begin and end a sentence with it. I hate it but have given up trying to stop. LOL


----------



## Phalloidium (May 22, 2006)

"freedom fries"


----------



## FitChick (May 22, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> It's "coloured" I think you'll find.  ... so what happens if draw a coloured circle using MS Paint??!




Bite me, its "colored"! My my, we Americans have to do *everything*....first we had to pull the Brit butts (not bums!) out of WW2, and now we have to also come across the pond and teach you blokes the proper spelling of your own language?? What are we, the baby sitters and educators of the world?

(ducking tomatoes, LOL!)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 22, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm very guilty of the "lol" too Cinda. In my more manic moments I've even been known to both begin and end a sentence with it. I hate it but have given up trying to stop. LOL


 
How many people use this so often online that sometimes, when finding something funny in real life, your first impulse is to actually say "LOL"? This has happened to me a couple of times, and is a clear sign to me that I've spent much too much time online.


----------



## fatlane (May 22, 2006)

I'd type "LOL" to that one, Joy, but then I'd need to come up with at least seven more characters to get the message across.


----------



## grey1969 (May 22, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I would like to see "obese" and "overweight" banned.



I agree that overweight is an objectionable term because it is purely a subjective and judgemental conclusion based on an arbitrary threshold. 

However, 'obese' is actually a technical term used in the medical profession to describe a certain level of height/weight ratio. I do not advocate for this word (I agree that it is ugly) but it seems that its use is sometimes justified, as infrequently as that may, be on this forum.

More importantly, I have just realized something in my own writing here that others also are guilty of. The FAs often refer to our attraction to fat people as a *'preference'* but this is generally incorrect. It is in fact an *'orientation' *that is hard-wired into our brains (for reasons that are not understood). My preference would be to be attracted to thin women, but I am who I am, and the skinny girls just do nothing for me.


----------



## fatlane (May 22, 2006)

I like women, but I prefer fat ones.

Yum yum.

I am currently oriented northward, although that can change rapidly. I'm in a swivel chair, you see...


----------



## Jes (May 22, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I SO agree...fucktard is great because it is both unbelieveably crass and hugely funny....in a completely "yes, I am going to burn in hell for laughing" kind of way.
> 
> In all honestly... I hate "BBW"...I know its a shortcut.....I know its useful, I know it makes things simple... it still irritates me. Just does.
> 
> ...


One can ONLY use the word gal when it's followed by 'on the bowling team.' 
"The gals on the bowling team and I went out to IHOP after the game."

yech. Gals.


----------



## fatlane (May 22, 2006)

Mmmm... PANCAKES...


----------



## Littleghost (May 22, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oooh, so many words, so little time.
> 
> The fist word I'd definitely want to ban is "hapless". Closely seconded by "you people". So rude. Nothing good ever comes after "you people".
> 
> Probably the one that rubs me the wrong the most, though, (and believe me, baby, I love to be rubbed) is fattie. I know it's not meant as an insult, but it just makes my skin crawl. I've gotten over the word "fat" and used it as a descriptor for myself for years, but "fattie" just feels sooo insulting.


You people are freakin' awsome! 

Proactive instigator,
--Littleghost


----------



## AnnMarie (May 22, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> One word, if it were erased from existence here or anywhere except when referring to an earthquake or the birth of a baby, would make me very happy, is:
> 
> Awesome
> 
> ...




My best advice to you is - stay out of MA at all costs. It's not even close to death, and it's been holding strong for well over 20 years.... I don't know many people who say it all the time, but you're sure to come across it fairly often.


----------



## fatlane (May 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> My best advice to you is - stay out of MA at all costs. It's not even close to death, and it's been holding strong for well over 20 years.... I don't know many people who say it all the time, but you're sure to come across it fairly often.



It's wicked awesome how often people up thataway say awesome. It's second only to wicked.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 23, 2006)

fatlane said:


> It's wicked awesome how often people up thataway say awesome. It's second only to wicked.



Like totally!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 23, 2006)

In this morning's traffic report, the reporter said "Traffic has all but cleared up...". Isn't that like saying "Traffic has done everything except clear up?"


----------



## Ericthonius (May 24, 2006)

A bit of a non-sequitr to the posts above but a word I'd like to erradicate from the English language is,"*Meme*", (meem). It's replaced,'slogan', and a host of other, similar, words. I think it sounds silly, and tragically hip. It's got to go.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 24, 2006)

> One can ONLY use the word gal when it's followed by 'on the bowling team.'
> "The gals on the bowling team and I went out to IHOP after the game."
> 
> yech. Gals.




Exactly..I hate it! I also find that men who use it a lot tend to be men who are "of a certain age" and yet, in spite of their years and what could have been sex appeal had they grown more sophisticated, remain kinda.. clueless ...about women ....or is it....

...hapless?

(tee hee.....ahem..)


----------



## GPL (May 25, 2006)

What about banning the words "diet" or "exercise" from this world?
*lol*

GPL.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> A bit of a non-sequitr to the posts above but a word I'd like to erradicate from the English language is,"*Meme*", (meem). It's replaced,'slogan', and a host of other, similar, words. I think it sounds silly, and tragically hip. It's got to go.


 
You know, I thought _The Meme Machine_ was a tragically stupid book. And I still don't get what a meme is.

I understand SEMEME. The smallest unit of sound that can have meaning. Gottit. Meme? Okay. Well, it's not a sememe. It's an idea within a culture. Gee, you mean a SIGN? Just say SIGN. Do we all have to hate Peirce that much?


----------



## Littleghost (May 25, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> It's "coloured" I think you'll find.  ... so what happens if draw a coloured circle using MS Paint??!


Actually, that's one of those British/American differences. I can always tell where the author is from when they have a key spelling difference in a book I'm reading. Neil Gaiman has been in America for a long time, but he still has his British 'colour'.

Limes and limeys,
--Littleghost


----------



## rainyday (May 26, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> How many people use this so often online that sometimes, when finding something funny in real life, your first impulse is to actually say "LOL"? This has happened to me a couple of times, and is a clear sign to me that I've spent much too much time online.



I am a great offender, to a point that disgusts even me. Worse yet, several times I've come close to using smiley faces or "LOL" in business correspondence. I've caught myself each time so far, but one of these days I'm going to hit "enter" and send off my missive before I realize it's in there. :doh: 

As for what word to ban though? The one I've always disliked most is "no."


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> As for what word to ban though? The one I've always disliked most is "no."



Can we please drop it? I told you, I had a _headache_ last night.


----------



## Carrie (May 26, 2006)

I grew up in New England, and therefore was inoculated with the "awesome" bug at an early age (AnnMarie knows of what I speak). I try not to use it too, too much, but the thing is - there's really no other word that fits sometimes. I mean, what's as good as awesome? Great? Not really. Super? Please - I'm not Richard Simmons. Magnificent? I'm not J. Peterman. Cool? Cool's pretty played out, too. 

So I will not relinquish "awesome" from my vocabulary until someone has provided me with an acceptable substitute. 



AWESOME


----------



## Morbid (May 26, 2006)

Chimpi said:



> While we're at it, lets get rid of:
> 
> Cunt
> ******
> ...



I agree on those words ... cause I swear if someone said those words to my friends.. they'd be picking thier teeth up...

Morbid :bow:


----------



## JoyJoy (May 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I grew up in New England, and therefore was inoculated with the "awesome" bug at an early age (AnnMarie knows of what I speak). I try not to use it too, too much, but the thing is - there's really no other word that fits sometimes. I mean, what's as good as awesome? Great? Not really. Super? Please - I'm not Richard Simmons. Magnificent? I'm not J. Peterman. Cool? Cool's pretty played out, too.
> 
> So I will not relinquish "awesome" from my vocabulary until someone has provided me with an acceptable substitute.
> 
> ...


 
I say cool far too much...especially when I'm tired or uninterested in the topic....I often cringe when I say it, though. I'm open for alternative suggestions!


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2006)

The word "*awesome*" is way overused and should be retired until the next century or so.

Another group of words that for me has the same effect as fingernails being racked across a blackboard is "*have a nice day*!"


----------



## Blackjack (May 26, 2006)

moore2me said:


> Another group of words that for me has the same effect as fingernails being racked across a blackboard is "*have a nice day*!"



Because heaven forbid somebody try to be _nice_ to you or anything.

And if you're referring to the obligatory one that employees everywhere say, guess what- if they don't say it, then they get in trouble. And it's the stupidest fucking thing to get in trouble for. So while it's a minor annoyance to you, for them it could mean their job.

Yes, I have known people who've gotten fired for not telling the customer to have a nice day.


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

These words (and I've used many of them already)

for maybe/maybe not

_______________________

word up!
cowabunga
lol
kick ass
props
kudos
stellar
sweet
right on
far out
golly!
holy macaroni and cheese!


----------



## rainyday (May 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Can we please drop it? I told you, I had a _headache_ last night.



Har! In that context it would be especially annoying!



And Swampy, what's wrong with "stellar"? I used that just last night. It's not overused is it?


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Har! In that context it would be especially annoying!
> 
> 
> 
> And Swampy, what's wrong with "stellar"? I used that just last night. It's not overused is it?



I doubt that _stellar_ is overused. I figured that some folks either like it or dislike it. *shrugs shoulders*

But I also like the word stellar and I've used it before in my posts and also in conversation.


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 27, 2006)

Okay I have to agree with the DUDE thing. Drives me batty. I do not have a penis! I'm finding that this is really bad with guys from Cali. It's a really bad habit for them. We had a discussion once as to what else they should call me. Dudette is even worse! Lady makes my skin crawl too. I thought Chick or Chickie wasn't so bad but they haven't caught on. So Dude it still is..I've basically given up. 

Okay another thing I hate is when people do not use periods and all their sentences just run together as one. Gives me a headache. Although I know the "...." between sentences can get annoying too. It's a bad chat habit. And I'm guilty.

I'm also bad with LOL..and OMG...also fattie does drive me crazy too. This is probably the biggest negative fat term there is right now. It's being used very freely and jokingly.


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Okay another thing I hate is when people do not use periods and all their sentences just run together as one. Gives me a headache. Although I know the "...." between sentences can get annoying too. It's a bad chat habit. And I'm guilty.



Ellipses should be used only on certain occasions. They should never replace a period.


----------



## ripley (May 27, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Although I know the "...." between sentences can get annoying too. It's a bad chat habit. And I'm guilty.




I am so very guilty of this.


----------



## Phalloidium (May 28, 2006)

Misunderestimate and all other Bushisms... as cute as they are.


----------



## fatlane (May 29, 2006)

Roll-on should be banned.


----------



## Jane (May 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Ellipses should be used only on certain occasions. They should never replace a period.


As an ellipse addict, I bet to differ. They replace the normal pauses in conversation when "talking" online.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> As an ellipse addict, I bet to differ. They replace the normal pauses in conversation when "talking" online.


 
My name is Joy...and yes...I AM...an ellipse addict. For the times when nothing else will do, propriety be damned.


----------



## Blackjack (May 30, 2006)

Ugh! Shatner uses ellipses less than you people!

(Yeah, I went there!)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Ugh! Shatner uses ellipses less than you people!
> 
> (Yeah, I went there!)


 
 As Shatner said, "You can't beam through a force field...so....don't...try...it!"


----------



## MrChipz (May 30, 2006)

jamie said:


> A place where they hired this guy to go around and tell us all how to work together and be better people and uses phrases like, "I would like to get some good coaching time in with you so we can dialogue."


That kind of "coach" makes me want to throw up too. Actually, people pretentious enough to use "dialogue" as a verb make me want to throw something else, but that would get me arrested.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2006)

"Vince"





fucking _enough _already


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> "Vince"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hee hee....I saaaw that.


If the world is made for people who aren't cursed with self awareness....it is truly Vince Paradise.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 5, 2006)

- "Morbidly obese" makes me shudder. I hate that phrase. 

- Any popular buzzword, especially one used in the corporate world.

- Grown women who speak a modified version of "Valley Girl speak" -- y'know, like, soooo dis-GUSTING!


----------



## Placebo (Jun 5, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> LMAO...good one!
> 
> I don't know about banning it from Dimensions...but maybe just from my typing style. I can't seem to stop with the "..." I've used it twice in this very short message. It drives me nuts but...I can't stop! ... :doh:


i'm addicted


...


----------



## gypsy (Jun 6, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> - "- Grown women who speak a modified version of "Valley Girl speak" -- y'know, like, soooo dis-GUSTING!



OHHHH like TOTALLY!


----------



## Carol W. (Jun 6, 2006)

I, too, would love to see the words obese, overweight, and morbidly obese permanently expunged from our language. Likewise the phrase "he/she weighed a WHOPPING whatever." 

As for hapless, I have a sneaking suspicion we might not be seeing that word around the Dims corridors as often as we had been recently. And Glory Hallelujah for that....


----------



## saucywench (Jun 6, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> - "Morbidly obese" makes me shudder. I hate that phrase.


Well, apparently it's not enough to be simply morbidly obese these days.

On my last visit to the doctor's office, while I was sitting on the exam table, I happened to look over at the computer monitor and noticed that I have a case of "_extreme_ morbid obesity."

Nice.

And I don't even weigh 300 pounds.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 6, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I grew up in New England, and therefore was inoculated with the "awesome" bug at an early age (AnnMarie knows of what I speak). I try not to use it too, too much, but the thing is - there's really no other word that fits sometimes. I mean, what's as good as awesome? Great? Not really. Super? Please - I'm not Richard Simmons. Magnificent? I'm not J. Peterman. Cool? Cool's pretty played out, too.
> 
> So I will not relinquish "awesome" from my vocabulary until someone has provided me with an acceptable substitute.
> 
> ...


how about "crack-tastic"?

no? didn't think so either (dot dot dot)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 6, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I grew up in New England, and therefore was inoculated with the "awesome" bug at an early age (AnnMarie knows of what I speak). I try not to use it too, too much, but the thing is - there's really no other word that fits sometimes. I mean, what's as good as awesome? Great? Not really. Super? Please - I'm not Richard Simmons. Magnificent? I'm not J. Peterman. Cool? Cool's pretty played out, too.
> 
> So I will not relinquish "awesome" from my vocabulary until someone has provided me with an acceptable substitute.
> 
> ...



*nods*

It gets the job done, and there is almost nothing that feels as good as throwing a nice big, overly enunciated wicked in front of it.... oh yea, that's the stuff.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

"Look at the Big Picture" or the Southern Phrase "You Hear" that just makes me wanna smack the person saying that and say "I heard you the first time Cletus/Gomer/Doofus etc."


----------



## AtlantaVixen (Jun 12, 2006)

Cooter... for the grossness factor. Just listen to it. Cooter. ICK!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 12, 2006)

ok wait...i say right on...that has to stay




swamptoad said:


> These words (and I've used many of them already)
> 
> for maybe/maybe not
> 
> ...


----------

